# Sony XEC-700 Crossover Japanese SQ!



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

It's mine and it's fully functional, looks pretty good for an old school passive crossover too. Made in Japan, 6 channels; the little brother of the XEC-1000.
Buy it!

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

Just added that to my watchlist this morning before work. looks quite nice and if your HU or processor has a sub out, the 700 would theoretically allow you to go 3 way active front and 2 way active rear by using the 140 hz x-over point.


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

Any deal for a fellow DIYMA'er? lol


----------

